# [SOLVED] Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network



## kallimabutterfl (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a D-Link AIrPLus G DI-524 802.11g/2.4 Ghz Wireless Router and a HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC. I cannot seem to connect to the router. I can do so on my Blackbery Curve but my computer tells me "Windows was unable to connect to *****" There was no chance to give the Security Key. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network*








and welcome to the Forum

I moved your post to the Networking Forum . . 

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## kallimabutterfl (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network*

C:\Users\Marcy>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marcy-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adap
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6E-0F-6E-09-68-C1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adap
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-0F-6E-09-68-C1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-64-6D-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e03d:7ab6:e4b9:5567%10(Preferr
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-17-12 1:23:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : April-24-12 1:23:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247990953
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-49-CF-07-60-EB-69-64-
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3828:1e03:3f57:ff99
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3828:1e03:3f57:ff99%13(Preferr
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{FC629439-F7B5-4E9F-9501-A6171D7EAC39}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Marcy>


----------



## kallimabutterfl (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network*

It should be said that the other netwok I use pops up with a security key and logs right in


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network*

Have you tried connecting since you removed the stored wireless settins?


----------



## kallimabutterfl (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network*

Yes...and now it works....whats with that!


----------



## kallimabutterfl (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network*

Thanks....if I have more issues Ill text!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows cannot connect to Wireless Network*

Great . . Glad you got it going . . It was likey just confused on what settings to try to use


----------



## kallimabutterfl (Apr 17, 2012)

Question: So I can wortk my computer just fine but the guest at my office cannot connect yet. He has the ability to type in the password but it just says connecting then it times out. Can I be connected as well as him or do I need seperate keys for each connection? Hope that makes scense.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The router should allow multiple connections . . there is onlyone security key


----------

